# Orange Dbtpk X Marble HM



## MadMay (Dec 18, 2010)

To celebrate first free swimming fry I will now start my spawn log hopefully I wont jinx anything!


Father: Raj Orange dbtpk

Dam: Noname Marble Hm (Originally white but now has a red patch on fin so Im going to call her a marble.)


----------



## MadMay (Dec 18, 2010)

Just took some new pictures of the babies as the ones from above are from last night. Look how cute their little eyes are!


----------



## Option (Oct 20, 2012)

Those are some great macros taken of your vertical fry. Congrats on the successful spawn!!!


----------



## MadMay (Dec 18, 2010)

Thank you it was a pain in the butt! Not to mention dad was extremely upset with me. but it always bugs me when people do spawn logs and dont have pictures and I love to see the development so I am making an effort to get pictures of the fry several times a week if not every day.


----------



## Jayloo (Mar 13, 2013)

Congrats. Excited to see the outcome!


----------



## MadMay (Dec 18, 2010)

*Yum!*

Thank you Jayloo Im pretty excited. : D

Had to take Raj out tonight he was to frantic trying to catch all the free swimmers and put them back in the bubble nest only to have them swim away again! I put him back in his 2.5 gallon and he has spent the last 10 minutes searching the bottom of the tank for fry. Poor overworked daddy!

So I took a couple pictures of the fry eating banana worms. Also wanted to ask it seems like all the really good swimmers are all hanging out by the heater which I dont understand as I checked the temp farthest from he heater is 83 and closest is 85 so the tank is not cold Im thinking its because the heater has a little algae on it is it possible there may be infrusia and that why they like it so much?


----------



## Jayloo (Mar 13, 2013)

How are your pictures so clear?


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Great pics! Must have a very good camera for such great photos!


----------



## MadMay (Dec 18, 2010)

XD no my camera really is that good I paid 39.99 for it at BigLots these are three out of about forty pics but I will give you some tips that get the best pictures from my camera.
1. never use zoom on your camera
2. on adult fish stand two to three feet away from tank and take picture
3. Use flash
4. than take your picture and select just the fish and crop the rest out then resize I use this website which works great and takes the pic out of your comp you dont have to upload the picture.

Fry pics all the rules about except you do need to be about 6 inches from glass and I use a bright flash light pointed into the tank at an up 45ish degree angle so the is no glare in the picture but still light.

Or if its dark turn all the lights off in your fish room point the camera where you think the fish is point and shoot and this works really well.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Cool fry pics! Congrats on your spawn.


----------



## MadMay (Dec 18, 2010)

Need Help please!

just tried cleaning out my fry tank and it was awful I used a syfon whit a sock on the end I still sucked up a ton of fry so I had to put all the water back in! With no way to prefent the fry from being sucked up I just used a clear cup and picked up water from the top and used a flashlight to make sure there were no fry and then dripped new water into the tank but there is still gunk at the bottom of the tank I dont know how to get it out without sucking up little ones. Also introduced two ramshorne snails to the fry tank to hopefully help with uneaten food also I have counted two dead bodies with my flashlight but thats all I'd say thats not bad out of 150 to 200 fry but I would like to prevent further deaths.

Any suggestions to get the bottom of the tank clean would be very appreciated!


----------



## Jayloo (Mar 13, 2013)

What is causing the gunk in the tank? Over feeding or what?


----------



## MadMay (Dec 18, 2010)

Mostly waste from the dad and mom and there are always micro worms wiggling around I feed them three times a day regardless of wether there are still live worms or not that way they always have food available to them. So some of it is dead food as well it already looks a lot better after adding the snails but I still want to clean the bottom out Im worried about a disease popping up. Im not finding any more dead boding this morning but they seem to have doubled in size since hatching so they look like they are growing well.


----------



## Jayloo (Mar 13, 2013)

I siphon around where the fry aren't. For example they stay towards the left side of the tank because the filter is on the right. Then I siphon out about 25% of the water and then spot clean with a turkey baster. This is how I avoid sucking up fry but keeping things semi clean and doing a water change.


----------



## MadMay (Dec 18, 2010)

Thanks Jayloo! Okay I also when out and bought a tiny hose to siphon with so i will be able t better control it.

Also dad is recovering well I started feeding him chopped up little wax worms and he is perking right up.

Here are pics of fry this morning they are getting bigger!


----------



## Option (Oct 20, 2012)

I swear, the most frustrating part of raising betta fry is not the constant feeding of live foods nor water parameter checks....it's definitely the cleaning/siphoning the tank and having to pick out the individual fry that get sucked into the disposal water bucket. LOL........this by far takes up the majority of my time during each spawn.


----------



## belleangel33 (Apr 1, 2013)

Option said:


> I swear, the most frustrating part of raising betta fry is not the constant feeding of live foods nor water parameter checks....it's definitely the cleaning/siphoning the tank and having to pick out the individual fry that get sucked into the disposal water bucket. LOL........this by far takes up the majority of my time during each spawn.


I agree its the dreaded part of the whole spawn. Its so much easier when they get bigger but I still manage to suck one up now and again no matter how hard I try not to.


----------



## MadMay (Dec 18, 2010)

I completely agree so nerve wracking! Funny part is no one seems to mention how difficult that part is they just mention the frequency not the difficulty of each tank cleaning. I gave up and bought a turkey baster and that was so much easier I didnt suck up a single fry! Also my fry are extremely curios they swim up to the hose turkey baster or my hand not away from it XD


----------



## alunjai (Jul 29, 2012)

What's even worse is sucking up the fry and not even realising its gone into the bucket. There's a few times when I almost poured the water away with one or two fry still inside the bucket. 

Once they hit around 7-8 weeks it gets better... big enough not to get sucked up, can start to feed crushed pellets and they're less sensitive to water changes....

Congrats on your btw


----------



## alunjai (Jul 29, 2012)

Sorry I meant congrats on your spawn....


----------



## MadMay (Dec 18, 2010)

Thank you they all seem to be doing well since yesterday hopefully they continue to do well this is my first spawn and I really want them all to make it to adult hood.


----------



## MadMay (Dec 18, 2010)

Picture of the fry tonight so far so good I hope they are developing well. Does anyone know of a chart that has week by week of fry developement and general healthy size for each week?

edit: I would like to point out that dusty looking stuff is on the outside of the tank not the inside I forgot to wipe down the outside of the tank before taking pics sorry


----------



## Jayloo (Mar 13, 2013)

They look fine. I wouldn't go by a chart because I believe it is different with each spawn and even with each breeder due to their methods. There is a chart on waynesthisandthat.com if you want to reference it.


----------



## MadMay (Dec 18, 2010)

Well they are about a week old and using that chart they are at the two week point in size but still no dorsal but they did hatch really fast and become free swimming pretty quickly as well. referring to the chart here: http://www.waynesthisandthat.com/bettagrowth.html


----------



## Jayloo (Mar 13, 2013)

Exactly. I have 2 week old that look four on the chart. I think that mine have a lot of space.( 35 gallon) and lots of live food(banana worm,Walter worm, micro worm, vinegar eels, and BBS every 3rd day) and frequent water changes (25-50% every other day) so therefore they have good growth...


----------



## MadMay (Dec 18, 2010)

I cant believe how much easier they are to spot now! They grow so much bigger every day cant wait to see how they turn out. does anyone know when eye color is supposed to become apparent seems like almost all the fry have orange eyes like daddy


----------



## MadMay (Dec 18, 2010)

Sorry I havent posted in awhile I've been preoccupied Lost to of my sorrority girls to swim bladder problems then this morning I found my ctdt girl dead with her head stuck in one of the budha head decorations I had in the tank. So I've been feeling pretty guilty. 

Fry are doing great though love seeing their little orange eyes and watching them catch banana worms.


----------



## MadMay (Dec 18, 2010)

The dad of this spawn is dead I came home from work went to feed saw him at the bottom of the tank he wasnt even acting sick!


----------



## belleangel33 (Apr 1, 2013)

Sorry you lost dad! =(


----------



## Jayloo (Mar 13, 2013)

Sorry about the daddy! Take good care of the babies!


----------



## TheOnlyCanvas (Feb 28, 2013)

Almost every spawn log I've read so far has had a parent loss - usually the dad  I'm sorry to hear it. 
I look forward to seeing how these babies turn out!


----------



## DragonFyre14 (Aug 20, 2012)

I'm sorry about the dad. This is a cool looking spawn though. I'm excited to see the outcome.


----------



## Jayloo (Mar 13, 2013)

Updates?


----------



## MadMay (Dec 18, 2010)

Sorry I have not done pictures in a while the fry are starting to get some iridescence and it makes the close up pics blurry I've tried to get pics several time in the last couple of day big pain in the butt! They are getting bigger and I can now see there their little fan tails quite well but Im not see any dorsals yet and that is kind of worrying as I believe they should be visible by now...


----------



## Marvel170 (Jan 2, 2012)

The last pic looks awesome, and I'm sorry about the dad


----------



## MadMay (Dec 18, 2010)

Thank you. I've been kind of down about it I know there was something I could have done about it had I noticed him being sick I just thought he was distressed about being separated from the fry.


----------



## VanBoy (Aug 22, 2012)

It's all right. At least you have his kids. They're going to look great when they're all grown up and he was an awesome betta by the way.


----------



## crowntaillove3 (Dec 26, 2012)

Sorry about dad. =( At least you have his kids! One will probably look just like dad, even though it isn't the same. Any pictures for today or updates?


----------



## Serena0202 (Apr 28, 2013)

wow, great pics! and I love the orange double tail


----------



## crowntaillove3 (Dec 26, 2012)

Updates?


----------



## MadMay (Dec 18, 2010)

I will get pictures today they have dorsal fins and are growing nicely I only see one or two that are behind in growth compared to the others.


----------



## MadMay (Dec 18, 2010)

Sorry guys Im a procrastinator but I have a couple pictures this is before I fed them so they dont have big ol bellies but you in one of the pictures you can clearly make out the anal and dorsal fin. In another you can see that some are starting to get color.


----------



## Jayloo (Mar 13, 2013)

Cute babies. How old is this spawn now? Are you seeing any DT caudals? I know DT might not show up until F2 if the mom didn't carry DT gene...


----------



## MadMay (Dec 18, 2010)

Its funny but I havent even really looked lol its so hard to make out their clear tails. I think the mother my have dt somewhere in her line based on the dorsal of one of her parent but I am not expecting any to be honest let me check and I will get back to you.


----------



## Jayloo (Mar 13, 2013)

That's cool. What are the age of these fry now?


----------



## MadMay (Dec 18, 2010)

They are 4 weeks based on the website I found they are right where they should be but it seems like on the vids in youtube mine are alot smaller. So Im am kind of worried. I split my micro worm culture and am now feeding more often


----------



## MadMay (Dec 18, 2010)

I counted fry today and I have 89 though there may have been a couple under the plant I couldnt see but I was thinking maybe thats why they are on the small side seems like everyone elses spawns are smaller


----------



## MadMay (Dec 18, 2010)

Woops I meant to say everyone elses spawns are larger.


----------



## crowntaillove3 (Dec 26, 2012)

LOL I thought that was confusing...


----------



## Jayloo (Mar 13, 2013)

What size tank they in?


----------



## MadMay (Dec 18, 2010)

They are in a 10 tank right now I have a 29 gallon tank I was going to switch them into when they got a littler larger as Im worried about shock and also getting them from point a to point b. I was doing 25% water changes with with bottom clean up after every meal and add in the amount of water I took out cleaning up waste. I started to do 50% water changes last week once I realized how much bigger they should be. Ill make a vid tomorrow to show you what they look like. but to give you an idea they are at the four week mark by this chart but like I said before it seems so small compared to others spawn logs....http://www.waynesthisandthat.com/bettagrowth.html


----------



## Jayloo (Mar 13, 2013)

I transferred mine into a 35 gallon the day after free swimming. Also I do 15 gallon water change daily. And the spawn was only about 33 fish.


----------



## MadMay (Dec 18, 2010)

How did you safely transfer so many fish especially when they were so small? I guees I could try and transfer them over to the 29 gallon Im justed worried about them dying.


----------



## Jayloo (Mar 13, 2013)

I bred them inside of a small container that had a hole in it already inside if the 35 gallon... So the water parameters and temp were the same. So I just dumped the fry on day 4 with no problems. I used the drip method placing one gallon in daily until the water was reaching the top. It ended up being a little before they were 2 weeks old when it was full...


----------



## MadMay (Dec 18, 2010)

Ah well I will have to do that next spawn its a really good idea.


----------



## Jayloo (Mar 13, 2013)

Inspired by Myates


----------



## MadMay (Dec 18, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3S4w3DR0hwM&feature=youtu.be


----------



## samiam11894 (Apr 18, 2013)

You should definitely let me know if you get any orange females out of this bunch :3


----------



## MadMay (Dec 18, 2010)

So I may MAY have seen two dbt fry they definatly had a split in the middle of their tails but it could be from siblings biting or something as well. Not sure. I thought I also would mention that while these guys will not be ready for awhile I will be giving them away for free +shipping U.S.A only.

Oh also they are starting to show some color well if you call a grey a color anyway lol I tried to take pictures but it wont show. Also dorsals are looking awesome most of them are almost as long as their anal fin though I dont know how that will translate once they mature.


----------



## Darth (Nov 19, 2012)

I know a lot of people change their water WAY more than is needed, this in turn puts fish in a never ending state of shock..if you have a good biologic filter
{Sponge type} for fry, a simple 75% every 2 weeks will suffice with frequent siphoning of course, but do what works for you I say.


----------



## Jayloo (Mar 13, 2013)

In my opinion they don't look too far behind. I'm sure if you transfer them to a grow out they will flourish. They don't look too little. And I'm sure it is a space issue. A ten gallon is just little for 80+ fish.


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

MadMay said:


> So I may MAY have seen two dbt fry they definatly had a split in the middle of their tails but it could be from siblings biting or something as well. Not sure. I thought I also would mention that while these guys will not be ready for awhile I will be giving them away for free +shipping U.S.A only.
> 
> Oh also they are starting to show some color well if you call a grey a color anyway lol I tried to take pictures but it wont show. Also dorsals are looking awesome most of them are almost as long as their anal fin though I dont know how that will translate once they mature.


Those are early signs of irid coloring. Usually turquoise/green and steel blue looks light colored when young but royal blue looks dark since young. Cherry red also looks dark since young but I don't know how bright red would look. Other colors like cambodian, orange, white/platinum, will look light colored since young.

It seems you have a good number of irid colors. I'm guessing green/turquoise, whether dark or grizzled.


----------



## MadMay (Dec 18, 2010)

Hm well I managed to get one photo thats actually true to life. The flash always shows off their iridescence but most of my fry are white/light but about five or so are start to looking gray with the exception of their head.


----------



## crowntaillove3 (Dec 26, 2012)

So cute!


----------



## MadMay (Dec 18, 2010)

Ok guys I need your opinions I noticed a special needs fry that cant really swim it just kind of hops around at the bottom of the tank. Its normal sized and seems to eat just fine of the bottom of the tank. I occasionally suck up fry Im thinking that "hopper" may have been one I sucked up and he is was possibly damaged but no way to know for sure... any ideas on how I can help the poor guy out?


----------



## MadMay (Dec 18, 2010)

Monday I moved all the fry to my 29 gallon grow out tank everyone seems to be doing well. looks like about half of the fry are developing a peachy color to their fins that will most likely turn red orange. about one fourth are grayish like pictured above and the rest haven't developed color yet. got some cute pics of a baby hiding in the plant you can see the "peach" color on his fins. ps the fourth pic from the bottom is probably one of my favorite pictures every taken look at those adorable eyes!


----------



## crowntaillove3 (Dec 26, 2012)

So cute! They are looking great!


----------



## alunjai (Jul 29, 2012)

They're looking fantastic... I love the 2nd pic inside the pot... 
How old are they now? I see you're feeding them brine shrimps... live or frozen?


----------



## MadMay (Dec 18, 2010)

Its frozen but I think I want Im going to order "Ocean Nutrition Instant baby brine shrimp" I read some good reviews on it. My fry are a little on the small side so I been trying to give them more food options.
*
*


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Aww, cute pics!


----------



## MadMay (Dec 18, 2010)

Thank you! Its so adorable they are making bubble nests all the time now! not seeing any signs of aggression yet.


----------



## Jayloo (Mar 13, 2013)

Pretty babies! Keep us updated.


----------



## MadMay (Dec 18, 2010)

Sorry I havent updated in awhile! Will get pictures soon I have spotted a doubletail baby! He/she hasnt developed any color other then black along his anal fin and I also have a red baby that is showing black along his/her anal fin Im hoping that the black will develop into what the dad had. Also one orange baby! I really wanted to retain an orange so hopefully he/she will have good form.


----------



## MadMay (Dec 18, 2010)

Speck, Blue, and the doubletail fry does not really have a good split but I wonder what he'll turn out like you can barely tell but the end of his anal is black.


----------



## Hail0788 (Feb 14, 2013)

Aww! They to freaking cute. :-D


----------



## MadMay (Dec 18, 2010)

Thank you! I wish they would develop faster but they all seem to be healthy and happy so thats all that matters. Looks like Speck the little red one is going to have to be jarred soon he/she is building nests and flirting with the others not showing to much aggression but Im sure it wont be long now


----------



## MadMay (Dec 18, 2010)

Just fed some of the bigger babies some mosquito larvae they loved them here is little Blues black tummy (yes I name all the fry after their colors cause Im creative like that lol) Blue has an oviposter I dont think you can really tell in these pics maybe a female? Im 90% sure Speck is a male just based on the fact he has a bubble nest going and is flirting with blue all the time and trying to chase her/him off from his area all the time.


----------



## MadMay (Dec 18, 2010)

This question is for those of you that cull! I need some advice Im thinking about culling a large amount of fry from this spawn. I would personally not cull based on color or finnage only with health problems. Im thinking and I could be wrong because Im a newby that the reason Im having problems with my fish might be malnutrition not because I havent been feeding them enough but because of the fact that I've only fed them microworms since they started free swimming. I recently purchased instant ocean nutrition instant baby brine shrimp and I have seen an improvement of growth in the fry and general activity. The problem is not all of the fry are improving and the ones that arent dont hardly even move. They always have full little bellies to so Im just confused I think Ill wait a week and see if there is improvement but what do you think I should do? Basic info on current care they are in a 29 gallon tank always have microworms in the tank for food I siphon the bottom of the tank twice a day and and probably about a 25% water change a day. Only other thing that I think might be doing it is my tap water its pretty gross I wont even drink it because it tastes so strongly of chemicals. I use prime though.


----------



## Jayloo (Mar 13, 2013)

Take them completely of MW. Add frozen daphnia and frozen anything that will fit their mouths. MW probably shouldn't be used after four weeks. They will still survive on it but not flourish.


----------



## MadMay (Dec 18, 2010)

See I did not know that I tried smashing up frozen brine shrimp and they were just to big for them. Ill go see if I can find frozen daphnia at the pet store.


----------



## Jayloo (Mar 13, 2013)

Just anything that is small enough for them to eat. The pet smart here sells frozen BBS and tubifex too


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I think they're coming along great! Whatever happened to "Hopper "?


----------



## Hazel24 (Sep 9, 2012)

Could You Notify Me When They Are Ready To Be Sold . ? THANKS


----------



## Ickbeth (May 30, 2013)

update?


----------



## Tro2012 (May 31, 2013)

I'm really interested in obtaining a few of these guys.. please let me know when they're ready and how much shipping will be.


----------

